# Visonik



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

iight, i have come across and off not to refuse... some one wants to buy my subs and amp....for 400 dollars.... i have a RF [email protected] amp (Punch amp) and 2 lightning audio subs... in a 1.75 cubic foot box.... so i am ganna buy some new shit... 2 visonik 12s in a banpass box... and a visonik amp... these are what i am lookin at

http://www.savinglots.com/pimages/V122BP.jpg
& this\
http://www.savinglots.com/pimages/V2108.jpg


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

here are the specs for the 2 12s


5/8" MDF Construction 

Heavy Duty Industrial Carpeting 

Molded Plexiglass 

High Power Subwoofers 

4 Tuned Ports for Maximum Bass 

Gold Plated Terminals 

Dual 4 Ohm Voice Coils 

Dual Wiring Terminals 

4 Ohm Impedance 


600W RMS

1200W Max

Dimensions (H x W x D):

17.5" x 28.5" x 15"


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

these are the specs for the amp...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

can't speak for the rest of the ppl, but i don't like the idea of those pre-fabbed boxes and shit, especially bandpass ones. it's like buying that shit from best buy...sounds good in the store, but when you get it in your car it is far from what you expected.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

visonik is pretty much mostly shit. The only thing I would use are the larger higher end amps. The rest of it has reliabilty issues.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

so yall don;t like that... well what can i get for 400????


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

IMO, that shyt's just for show. NOt good on use at all. Shyt'll prolly bust on you in a week if your lucky. $400?? GEt a Pioneer amp and sum Rockford sub I guess. What you puttin it in?


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

got an 87 cutty supreme 4 door... don't want RF they keep blowin on me....


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i got a cadnce a7hc for sale for 350, it does 1400w @1ohm and only draws 80 amps max, brand new comes with remote, box warranty.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *IMO, that shyt's just for show. NOt good on use at all. Shyt'll prolly bust on you in a week if your lucky. $400?? GEt a Pioneer amp and sum Rockford sub I guess. *


You talk about reliabilty and suggest Fosgate and Pioneer amps? 

Higher end Visonik amps are pretty good. I would own them if i got one for super cheap. The subs suck, mid end to low end amps suck. . . 

That Cadence A7 is nice


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

i'd like to make a correction... i amd only gettin $250... he doesn'y want to buy my amp.... so what 2 12s can i get...with a box....


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

check this out and tell me u dont like visonik.......


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

A mind blowing amount of audio equipment was installed starting with thirty-two 12” V120V6W subwoofers and four 12” 127D4 subwoofers. Mids and highs are distributed throughout the vehicle by ten 5 ¼” V52CS coax speakers and eight 6 ½” V860 mid bass drivers all controlled by a V68DVD AM/FM-CD/DVD player. Multimedia equipment was also added including three 15” Optiview TFT LCD monitors and two VM6821 6.8” TFT LCD monitors. Power is provided by eight V2608 1400 Watt amplifiers and ten 1 Farad Vcap1fd digital capacitors. Installation of this equipment was performed by Unleashed Audio Designs.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:uh: pyramid has a van too but i still wouldnt buy one.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

tru
i dont like visonik but their van is tight


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

how much did all that cost???....BTW i decided to get 4 audiobahns... just need a box....wish i could find one for around $60


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

visonik is all right but brahmas are better


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2touch_@Sep 27 2003, 08:01 PM
> *how much did all that cost???....BTW i decided to get 4 audiobahns... just need a box....wish i could find one for around $60*


 you could build your own for that price. a sheet of 3/4" MDF at lowes cost about $18 add in screws, glue, silcone. you got yourself a box


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

yep

u could definetly build one cheaper

pm me back 2low2touch


----------

